# Crash Course in Sheep Please; I'M A SHEEP OWNER!!!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 30, 2013)

*I need a crash course in sheep. A friend of mine is retiring, and selling her flock of Barbados to me for a ridiculously low price. I am SO not ready to add another flock of animals, but the deal is so good I can't pass it up.... and I have 1 week to get ready.... so please tell me what I need to know about sheep!!!


Thank you!*


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow that's fun! How many sheep? Sheep are pretty much the same as goats. Fencing, hay, water, minerals (no copper though). If any are pregnant, grain.  Barbados are hair sheep so you don't even need to worry about wool and shearing. Sheep like to graze on grass whereas goats like to browse on shrubby things. The same things you worry about with goats apply to the sheep. Bloat, hoof troubles, parasites, etc. What else do you need to know?


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 30, 2013)

These sheep are usually more flighty than others and may jump a 4' fence if pushed. A good catch area is a must! My hair sheep took a good 3 mos to become somewhat friendly with feed involved.... the barbados website has good info too. Oh they do not have a "season" can breed anytime


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 30, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Wow that's fun! How many sheep? Sheep are pretty much the same as goats. Fencing, hay, water, minerals (no copper though). If any are pregnant, grain.  Barbados are hair sheep so you don't even need to worry about wool and shearing. Sheep like to graze on grass whereas goats like to browse on shrubby things. The same things you worry about with goats apply to the sheep. Bloat, hoof troubles, parasites, etc. What else do you need to know?


*
Hi Bridge! Thank you! There are 3 mamas, a herd sire, and their babies; I think two babies have been born so far, and more on their way.

We don't have much grass for them, but could I give them a some after I rake it up after weed whacking? 

Do they eat alfalfa 24/7 like goats?

I have 5' horse corral I am setting up for them wrapped with field fence; just like for my goats. Will this work? My friend says she has never had them jump a fence, though they probably can. 

Do I just go to the feedstore and ask for sheep minerals? What's the best kind? I use sweetlix for my goats.

Thank in advance!*


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 30, 2013)

You're drylotting, correct?

Housing - A three sided shelter with 4' fencing. Can be higher, but I would not recommend lower. Plan on at least 30 sq ft/sheep in the lot plus 12 sq ft/sheep in the shelter.

Feeding - They can be fed alfalfa hay, but if they're not used to it, do not let them eat too much because they may bloat on it. The ewes will be eating extra because they are lactating/pregnant. I feed Southern States brand minerals, but any mineral would work as long as it's labeled for sheep only (sheep/goat minerals may be too high in copper).

I think that's all the important information lol


----------



## woodsie (Mar 30, 2013)

The only other thing that is different that hasn't been mentioned is there is special grain mix for sheep that does not have as much copper. I can't feed them the same dairy tex ration that I do my goats because it is too high in copper. 

Oh and avoid bottle feeding a ram lamb that you are planning on keeping or selling as a herd sire, can lead to a disaster as they lose their weariness of people and can be very dangerous. 

I still would love to get a Barbados sheep, I love their colouring! Best of luck!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 30, 2013)

You want as high a fence as possible.   And an inner hot wire to keep them off of it as well.  Otherwise they will wallow it out and the ram will beat the heck out of it.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 31, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> You're drylotting, correct?
> 
> Housing - A three sided shelter with 4' fencing. Can be higher, but I would not recommend lower. Plan on at least 30 sq ft/sheep in the lot plus 12 sq ft/sheep in the shelter.
> 
> ...


*
Yes we're drylotted. I have some extra 4x8' pieces of plywood to build them a shelter- no worries there. 

The lady said they are on freefeed bermuda grass hay and get about a flake of alfalfa to split between them all at night. Should I continue this or can I just switch them over to all alfalfa?

Do they need grain or can I skip it?*


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 31, 2013)

Ideally you could feed them grain but if you are going to be feeding them alfalfa (limit it to about 2-3 lbs/hd the first couple of days so they don't overeat, and then you can put it out free choice like you do with your goats) then you probably won't need to. If grain is cheaper per lb to feed than extra alfalfa for the pregnant and lactating ewes, save yourself some money and go ahead and buy grain (the general rule of thumb is that 1 lb of grain can replace 2 lbs of hay).


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 6, 2013)

*Do sheep get the same CD&T vaccine as the goats? Same schedule?*


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 6, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Do sheep get the same CD&T vaccine as the goats? Same schedule?*


Yep I do my sheep and goats at the same time with the same vaccine when I shear the whole lot of them in the spring.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 6, 2013)

My sheep pick through and waste Alfalfa hay, eating only the leaves.  I prefer to feed a grass hay because they eat almost all of it, and that saves me money.  I feed COB (Corn, Oats, Barley to my pregnant & lactating ewes).  I have tried to order a sheep only mineral mix from my local feedstore, if they are able to do so, I can put you in touch with the feed store if you also want to order through them.  I know tractor supply carries a sheep mineral supplement, but there are none around where we live.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 7, 2013)

*This is the brand of minerals my feedstore has, will this work for the sheep? I'll have to check while I am there as I'm not sure of the exact formula.*


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 7, 2013)

You don't want to use a supplement with copper in it, so minerals for goats and cattle usually are not safe for sheep.  Too much copper will kill them, that's why I had my feed store order sheep minerals for my flock.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 8, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> You don't want to use a supplement with copper in it, so minerals for goats and cattle usually are not safe for sheep.  Too much copper will kill them, that's why I had my feed store order sheep minerals for my flock.


*
What are the "Parts Per Million" I should be looking for, i.e. <35ppm, or <25ppm?

Thank you!*


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 8, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> BHOBCFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want something that specifies "no copper added" or something that says its sheep specific. Sheep only need 7-10 ppm and that is usually provided in hay and feed. I've heard barbados sheep are less prone to copper toxicity but I'm not sure I would risk putting them on non-sheep minerals without being ready to butcher some and get liver samples tested for copper levels on occasion to be sure they're doing ok. Can you ask the current owner what minerals they're on?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 8, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Thanks I will check the label next time I go there. The problem is that when I was there they said they don't carry ANYTHING for sheep. I'll have to go back and ask the owner if they can special order them. 

Oh also, is horse grain ok? I got a senior winter pellet for them. 

I did ask the previous owner; no minerals, vaccines were a couple years ago, and their hooves are horrible. Worst part is is that they are wilder than a rabid buffalo.   It was a nightmare getting them INTO the trailer at her place, and then even worse getting them OUT of the trailer and into our pen here.  We did it though, finally done.  We left to go get them at 10 am and finished at 11:30 last night.  I feel like I got run over by a train. At least no one got hurt and I think the sheep are OK.    

And at least they are here now and I can start taking care of them! *


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 8, 2013)

Horse grain will almost certainly contain copper. Ask if they have a no copper added stock feed. If they don't, get some cracked corn. The sheep may not _need_ grain right now, but I think that it would help with the taming. I would think that they could order some sheep minerals.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 8, 2013)

*And here they are!!! Man, I never thought I'd be a sheep owner!!!  

So far they are COMPLETELY different than my goats. Like polar opposites. *


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2013)

btw I gave my sheep small ants of horse feed for treats initially wo any issues

They look good.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful! And so big! Congratulations.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 8, 2013)

*Thank you guys! 

So they've never been dewormed either. Should I deworm them? 

I won't give them the horse pellets as a full feed, but just as a treat. The goats can eat the rest. 

And they are big? The male is huge, I don't know but I'm guessing 200 pounds. But the ewes are smaller than my goats, maybe 100 pounds?*


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats on getting your first sheep! As for deworming them, are they thin (excluding the lactating ewes which will be naturally thinner than the other sheep), scouring, anemic, etc? If they show any of those symptoms, treat accordingly. 

As for the mineral issue, give them sheep specific mineral if you can.  Even tsc has a sheep mineral.  And if there are no sheep feeds then you can feed them alfalfa pellets or as said before,  grain (like cracked or whole corn,  barley, oats, etc).


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 9, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting your first sheep! As for deworming them, are they thin (excluding the lactating ewes which will be naturally thinner than the other sheep), scouring, anemic, etc? If they show any of those symptoms, treat accordingly.
> 
> As for the mineral issue, give them sheep specific mineral if you can.  Even tsc has a sheep mineral.  And if there are no sheep feeds then you can feed them alfalfa pellets or as said before, grain (like cracked or whole corn, barley, oats, etc).


*

I haven't noticed any scouring at all, I can't tell if they are anemic, the girls look pretty good, but the male seems thin to me. He also has the worst hooves. Are the wormers and dosages same as goats? I'm going to have to try and catch them again one at a time and check them out thoroughly, worm them and trim their hooves.

Unfortunately we don't have any TSC's around here, (wish we did!) but I can get alfalfa pellets, or they do sell this stuff called COB, (which seems like it's just plain grain?)*


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 9, 2013)

I feed COB, most of the sheep people I have talked to use COB because of the difficulty in finding sheep appropriate grains.  I feed grass hay, it lasts longer than stemmy hays like alfalfa becuase they strip the leaves off and spit out the twigs.  Lots of waste.  My feed store in Escondido is trying to get the sheep minerals for me, so maybe you could get them from them, too.  So far I haven't heard if they have gotten it in, but they are working on it.  R Hay and Grain, if you want to call them yourself.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 9, 2013)

We have always fed just a general trace mineral BLOCK. I know there are people here who disagree with block usage vs loose but that's what we use. We've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Heirloom (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow! All you need now is a pair of lions and you can change your name to 'whitemountainsark' .  

Beautiful!


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 17, 2013)

Check with Double S feed in Blossom Valley.  I believe they carry sheep specific products and if they don't they WILL get you what ever you want.  They do alot of 4H stuff.  As long as you know the product they have a fellow that sits in the back and orders everything.  Hes been in the feed business close to thirty years.

I am heading up there to get a load of Bermuda there today.

WRT handling animals that are afraid or fearful It would be useful to build a squeeze panel.  The interesting part about restraining animals this way is once they have pressure on their sides they tend to relax and "give in".  There are studies done on this If you want I can dig up an article.....  Also if the panels are padded some and block their view of whats going on around them.

Once you get their hooves trimmed. If you can build them a climbing ramp/structure then cover it with anti skid paint the kind with grit in it that will help them wear their hooves down.  I know that works for goats.

I dont have sheep yet but My prep for stepping into a project is to dig in to the Mechanical parts of housing and fencing.  Thats Why I havent jumped in yet because my fences Barely keep in my goats.  

deb "Who reads A LOT"


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *And here they are!!! Man, I never thought I'd be a sheep owner!!!
> 
> So far they are COMPLETELY different than my goats. Like polar opposites. *
> 
> ]


Congratulations! They are beautiful.

Would you mind elaborating on how they are different? I am about to embark into sheep soon after having goats.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Wow! All you need now is a pair of lions and you can change your name to 'whitemountainsark' .
> 
> Beautiful!


*
Ooh, lions! 


.... goes off to research how to get lions....






*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Hmm, well lets see, the goats are definitely more friendly. Come right up to you follow you around, sweet, like to watch what you are doing, food motivated. The sheep are just more like wild animals, run away when I walk up to the fence, run away when I bring food. If the babies get into a corner they will literally launch themselves off rocks over 5 feet in the air just to get away.  The goats are definitely more like pets, where the sheep are like coming across a herd of wild deer.*


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sheep sound like my goats, unless I have food


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 17, 2013)

Sheep do tame down some bit the only super people oriented ones I have are bottle babies. A couple of our older ewes are fat and lazy and don't give a darn if you walk up to them.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 17, 2013)

The sheep that WMR has are not your normal sheep though. They are a wild type sheep. Your average backyard woolly (or hairy) is going to be much, much tamer.

The majority of our sheep won't seek out attention, but we don't ever have much trouble catching them and they are all very curious and will "help" you with whatever project you are working on.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 17, 2013)

That's very true as well. Mine don't act quite like hers
They come up to the fencing and baa at you till they relize there's no food. Most of mine have no interest in being caught or petted. We can't  catch them in a open pasture even with grain. Even our 4-h ewes who like to get scratched from over the fence don't like to be faced one on one.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (May 6, 2013)

I located a feed store (Hawthornes Country Store) that carries a Sweetlix Sheep and Goat Mineral Block in Escondido. It's 33 pound block, they had it in stock and it runs about $22.00.  I have asked them to try to find a Sweetlix 16% Sheep Mineral Black (for sheep only), but don't know if they are going to be able to get it yet.  In the meantime, the sheep/goat black is good for now.


----------

